# ordering from louder visions?



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

has anybody having trouble getting a purchase from louder visions?i ordered a set of brows on the 8 th an havent seen them yet.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Everybody has problems with Louder Visions from what I hear. Keep bugg'n them


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

whats there problem?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I think they don't keep anything in stock. They make it when they have several orders on one item. Just my opinion..


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

you got a phone #?


----------



## Unclebill (Sep 4, 2009)

they never answered my first 3 emails when 1 of there flares broke on my brute the first ride out snagged a little tree branch and tore flare completely into.So I bought some fiberglass cloth and resin and fixed them myself. Then sent them a final email(not a nice one) Stating that I would post on every atv forum on the internet just what I thought of there products and there very crappy customer service and 10 days later I had 2 new flare sent to me


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

brutus750i said:


> you got a phone #?


No, sorry I don't


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

starting to sound like a bad seller,not good.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

ive seen numerous reviews and posts in a million places about loudervisions. 
You should have seen their ebay feedback! 
I dont think they can be viewed now because the seller does not exist.


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

i bought it from there web site an went through pay pal,does that help?


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

A friend of mine DeboBrute on here ordered a set of fender flares from them back in October (off their website and using paypal) he still hasn't recieved them. I don't know how they still exist as a so called business.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

They suck. They contacted me way back about sponsorship and I did research and not only told them no thanks but removed all contact with them from the forums & our myspace page...

They suck.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

well there goes my idea for the gun ship.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> They suck. They contacted me way back about sponsorship and I did research and not only told them no thanks but removed all contact with them from the forums & our myspace page...
> 
> They suck.


I wish a site I work with had cancled them as a sponsor. Only one guy I know got his order in a timley mannor and they were the "Gun Ship" flares and that was only because he was a mod and going to do a big write-up on them. They do look pretty cool, but....I'm with Polaris425...find someone else or just don't do it.


----------



## BIG EASY (Nov 6, 2009)

yeah that sucks i wanted them flame fenders and skull coldsnack holder!!!


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

im out 40 something bones now boooooo!!!!


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

holy smoke as soon as i posted bad sellar on hl they emailed me back,aint that ironic.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

lol, i was going to order something from there one time but i did some research and decided against it


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

ill keep yall posted


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

u can find most of there stuff on ebay . i got the skull beverage holder off ebay and had no problem, but i was not dealin with loudervision


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I'd like to have one of those fancy pants koolaid holders...


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

just received an email that the eyebrows will be shipped out on monday feb 1 well see still skeptic


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

good luck let us know what happens


----------



## Debo Brute (Jan 5, 2009)

Ok DO NOT BUY FROM LOUDER VISIONS. They are the worst company you will ever deal with! I bought a set of flame fender flares on 10-3-09 and. Still have not received them! I have sent four emails regarding this manner, being very understanding and really just plain hoping that all the reveiws that I had heard where not so true. First it takes two to three weeks for a response to an email. Second they keep coming up with lame excuses about shipping to the wrong person or being on backorder when there website said that they had 4 sets in stock when I ordered. Third they have no contact phone number. Fourht and most've all I spent. $225 of my hard earned money on hope and a prayer that these crooks where legit but trust me THEY ARE NOT! I would not only not recomend them but I would also ask every member of this forum to tell every one they know about this company and how they like to take peoples money and give them nothing in return. Please MIMB brothers and sisters don't waste your money!


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

well well well guess what showed up in the mail,my brows woo hoo they look tough,anyway took a month an a few emails later to get em.wish everyone luck on there purchase.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

congrats!
i got a certain mag im still waiting on.. been about 10 months now .


----------



## cosmosgto (Feb 19, 2010)

Dang, wish I'd done more research before. 

Ordered Dec 18, 2009 --- Gave up Feb 15, 2010 :aargh4:

I have strong suspicions louder visions and the Ebay vendor atvextremes are much closer than they'd like us to know. I did receive the cupholder and think it looks great but, long wait for responses and false shipping #s is ridiculous. I was going to order straight from louder visions but obviously I'll get the same run-around. This answers everything. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

when i ordered my cup holder off ebay i got it in less than a week


----------



## camo650 (Jan 9, 2009)

I've met these guy's in person. Thats how I got my cup holder. They live about 1.5 hours from me. They seemed like good guy's, and everything I've seen that they have made looks really stout. Everything is made by hand and there's only two of them. However I would not addvertise something forsale, and claim it was in stock, if I didn't have them made. Not very good buisness practice. I'm not trying to stick up for them, just letting you guy's in on how the company is run. What really sucks is there is no other company that makes these same accesories for our bikes. If another company started making them and offered better customer service and shipped things in a timely fashion, Loudervision would probably go under.


----------

